# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Phục hồi máy phay Microtek 2000 CNC

## CKD

*Phục hồi máy phay Microtek 2000 CNC*

Thật sự thì con máy này chẵng biết nó là của hãng nào  :Big Grin: , vì tên họ trên mặt nó hỏi thầy gút gồ mà thầy bảo không biết. Thôi thì cứ gọi nó là Microtek 2000 CNC như được khắc trên mặt nó vậy.

Hành trình con máy đến với mình thật là gian nan trắc trở, qua mấy lần đò mới về nà được.
Nó thuộc sở hữu của mình đâu khoảng 4-5 năm trước, nhưng lúc đó còn khổ, nhà cửa nhỏ không có chổ trú cho em nó. Thế nên đành để nó nương nhờ nơi nhà bạn.
Rồi sau đó lại phải chuyển đi lòng vòng nhiều chổ trước khi về đến nhà mình  :Big Grin: 

Quá trình dầm mưa dãy nắng khiến em nó tả tơi hết cả. Mất nhiều linh phụ kiện  :Big Grin: . Cái còn lại thì chổ rỉ chồ què quặt.
Số là em nó phải dầm mưa ngoài hiên, chẵng may cây ngã đè phải. Thế là cái cổ của em nó lặc lìa  :Big Grin: 

Giờ khi đã về nhà, được tắm rửa tương đối sạch rồi thì giờ được lên chương trình phục hồi tổng quát. Việc đầu tiên là phải phục hồi hoặc thay thế cái cổ gãy. Rồi mới quyết định nối gân tay gân chân cho nó sau.

Nhìn sơ lượt em nó đang trong quá trình chuẩn bị nối gân


Quá trình phục hồi cái cổ của nó cũng tốn không ít "nơ ron". Số là cứ đắn đo là phục hồi hay làm cho nó nguyên cái cổ mới. Sau đó thì lại hao tâm tổn trí để quyết định có sơn lại hay không.

Vài hình ảnh lúc "hàn" cổ cho nó. Tiếc là thiếu nhiều ảnh không thể hiện hết được mức độ tàn tạ của nó  :Big Grin: 
Sau khi phục hồi lần một thì nó lại nứt tè lè, hạ xuống làm lại lần hai

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## CKD

Thấy vậy mà nó cũng nặng gớm





Phải có sự trợ giúp của bá lang, cảo, kích v.v...


Sau khi ép, nắn thì... nó nứt lại tè le  :Big Grin: 


Hàn lại lần thứ 3, để nguyên xi như vậy, cân chỉnh xong để vậy hàn ghép luôn. Xong thì lại tháo xuống kiếm tra, mài và tiếp tục vá lại những chổ nứt. Đấp dày những chổ qua trọng.




Chất liệu là nhôm đúc, hàn bằng TIG AC, tới hiện tại là hàn 3 lần. Hiện tại thì... tạm thời chưa phát hiện vấn đề gì nghiêm trọng.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, mpvmanh, Xuan Gio

----------


## CKD

Hiện tại chưa có thay được vòng bi cho cái cổ này. Nên nó ồn



Còn mấy cái motor khủng long thì kéo bằng cái driver bé xíu



Trong clip là driver Gecko 201 với motor StepSyn khủng
Điều khiển với Mach3 & AKZ250, tủ chuẩn bị thực hiện sẽ được chuyển thành LPT  :Big Grin: 
LPT thì có thể chơi với Mach3 hoặc LinuxCNC + MESA7i92 by NhatSon mà mình đang test

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...uxCNC-hay-EMC2

----------

khoa.address, Longphan, Xuan Gio

----------


## nhatson

chạy linuxcnc giao diện axis đê em viện trơ con main itx atom

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> chạy linuxcnc giao diện axis đê em viện trơ con main itx atom


Tọe vời ông mặt trời  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Nghe thấy thương e nó ghê, hy vọng trải qua những ca đại phẩu e nó sẽ ngon lành và trở thành cánh tay đắc lực cho ông chủ của ẻm, CKD định làm cnc luôn hả, nó dùng băng mang cá hay băng tép-lông?

----------


## nhatson

> Tọe vời ông mặt trời

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

> Nghe thấy thương e nó ghê, hy vọng trải qua những ca đại phẩu e nó sẽ ngon lành và trở thành cánh tay đắc lực cho ông chủ của ẻm, CKD định làm cnc luôn hả, nó dùng băng mang cá hay băng tép-lông?


Con này nguyên bản là vertical cnc mill rồi anh. Băng mang cá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật thêm ít hình ảnh tiến độ  :Smile: 

Ướm thử


Kết quả


Vô thùng xem thử. Không gian trống bên dưới tất nhiên là chổ để... PC


Zoom ra xa tí để nhìn toàn cảnh

----------

Diyodira, khoa.address, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Mỗi ngày chỉ thêm được cài con ốc thôi.
Hic hic, chậm quá!

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, cuong, katerman, khoa.address, nhatson, vudung0907

----------


## vudung0907

> Mỗi ngày chỉ thêm được cài con ốc thôi.
> Hic hic, chậm quá!


Từ từ mà đẹp a  :Big Grin: .
.
nhìn tủ điện đẹp mê ly :Embarrassment:  
.
Hóng clip test BoB của a nhật sơn qá  :Big Grin:

----------

cuong, khoa.address

----------


## cuong

woa đúng là BoB NS

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay có gì khác với hôm qua?


Cái gì nó cũng to, mà không biết nó có khỏe không?


Định nhét cái này vào tủ  :Smile:  itx Atom mà sao chạy nóng kinh  :Wink:

----------

huynhbacan, khoa.address, solero, vudung0907

----------


## nhatson

bao giờ nhật sơn được xuống Cần Thơ uống coke?

----------


## huynhbacan

máy khủng, sao 3 driver bé qúa anh CKD

----------


## Gamo

> bao giờ nhật sơn được xuống Cần Thơ uống coke?


3 năm nữa, cụ nhé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

> máy khủng, sao 3 driver bé qúa anh CKD


Hết lúa nên tận dụng đồ có sẵn.




> bao giờ nhật sơn được xuống Cần Thơ uống coke?


Muốn xuống khi nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hết lúa nên tận dụng đồ có sẵn.
> 
> 
> Muốn xuống khi nào


cắt băng khánh thành dự án thì xuống

----------


## Diyodira

> Hết lúa nên tận dụng đồ có sắn.


Sao nhìn giông giống géc kồ quá dậy bác CKD, hàng khủng đó

----------


## CKD

> Sao nhìn giông giống géc kồ quá dậy bác CKD, hàng khủng đó  ������


Gecko 201 đó a  :Smile: 
Tận dụng đồ cũ trong kho. Nếu không thì riết nó mốc hết.




> cắt băng khánh thành dự án thì xuống


Thích cắt băng lúc nào thì cắt à. Cứ cắm máy tính vào là chạy thôi mừ.

----------


## nhatson

> Gecko 201 đó a 
> Tận dụng đồ cũ trong kho. Nếu không thì riết nó mốc hết.
> 
> 
> 
> Thích cắt băng lúc nào thì cắt à. Cứ cắm máy tính vào là chạy thôi mừ.


chạy bằng linuxcnc ethernet mới xuống mach3 ko chơi

----------


## Tuấn

> 3 năm nữa, cụ nhé


Gamo đẹp chai rảnh hông ? Em với cụ về CT chọc quê CKD đê 😅.

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo!
Kế hoạch dự định dùng con HP thin clien này để chạy linux via ethernet.
Cấu hình atom 280, 2G DDR3, 64G SSD có LAN + Wireless.

Cài linuxcnc rtai vào, chạy latency thấy cho jitter có tầm 6000-7000, quá mừng luôn  :Smile: .
Vọc vạch xong mới upgrade lên uspace để chạy eth. Thì ôi thôi, latency jitter lên đến cả triệu  :Smile: 


Hơi choáng  :Wink:  nhưng lở làm rồi thì cứ thử xem thế nào.


Kết quả, chạy thì có chạy, smooth thì có mút. Nhưng lâu lâu nó bị out.
Có lẻ là do hệ thống không ổn định nên bị time out hay gì gì đó.

Nhưng với kết quả như thế, có thể dùng atom để chạy mesa pci hoặc mesa pci-e ok. Vì pci không cần uspace.
Ngoài ra thấy tụi khoai tây có chỉ vài cách để xào nấu lại kernel để tối ưu hơn cho mấy con atom này. Ok fine! Để tối vọc vụ này  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> chạy bằng linuxcnc ethernet mới xuống mach3 ko chơi


Báo cáo PP đã thử và đã chạy dù chưa có config xì tép. Thấy giao diện đáp ứng không tốt trên máy cùi.
Nghe giang hồ bảo máy yếu đừng ra gió, nên chạy axis UI nên rị mọ cài linuxcnc gốc ấy mừ.
Kết quả là chỉ còn test vụ spindle speed ra frequency ok nữa là don.
Mà chưa có hài lòng lắm, bản tạo sẵn của linuxcnc nó thiếu driver, không nhận ra wireless. Add driver vào các kiểu mà nó không chịu hiện lên.

Vụ linuxMint19 có vẻ như preempt kernel không tương thích hay chi chi đó. Build không thấy báo lỗi mà khi khởi động lại bị treo.
Thấy mấy anh khoai tây thì mới cài vào Mint18.

Còn mấy anh trên linuxcnc thì khuyên Debian weehzy 7.x thôi, không được dùng bản mới hơn.

Preempt kernel thì thấy có bản 4.x rồi. Mà linuxcnc vẫn đang chạy 3.x. Thấy cộng đồng cnc có ép lên 4.x  :Smile:  để thử luôn.

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo!
> Kế hoạch dự định dùng con HP thin clien này để chạy linux via ethernet.
> Cấu hình atom 280, 2G DDR3, 64G SSD có LAN + Wireless.
> 
> Cài linuxcnc rtai vào, chạy latency thấy cho jitter có tầm 6000-7000, quá mừng luôn .
> Vọc vạch xong mới upgrade lên uspace để chạy eth. Thì ôi thôi, latency jitter lên đến cả triệu 
> 
> 
> Hơi choáng  nhưng lở làm rồi thì cứ thử xem thế nào.
> ...


tắt wifi đi nha anh

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo PP đã thử và đã chạy dù chưa có config xì tép. Thấy giao diện đáp ứng không tốt trên máy cùi.
> Nghe giang hồ bảo máy yếu đừng ra gió, nên chạy axis UI nên rị mọ cài linuxcnc gốc ấy mừ.
> Kết quả là chỉ còn test vụ spindle speed ra frequency ok nữa là don.
> Mà chưa có hài lòng lắm, bản tạo sẵn của linuxcnc nó thiếu driver, không nhận ra wireless. Add driver vào các kiểu mà nó không chịu hiện lên.
> 
> Vụ linuxMint19 có vẻ như preempt kernel không tương thích hay chi chi đó. Build không thấy báo lỗi mà khi khởi động lại bị treo.
> Thấy mấy anh khoai tây thì mới cài vào Mint18.
> 
> Còn mấy anh trên linuxcnc thì khuyên Debian weehzy 7.x thôi, không được dùng bản mới hơn.
> ...


kernel mới cho phần cứng mới thoai, máy cũ xì bày đặt kernel mới haha

h61 vs pentium g2030 là được gùi

----------


## CKD

> kernel mới cho phần cứng mới thoai, máy cũ xì bày đặt kernel mới haha
> 
> h61 vs pentium g2030 là được gùi


Để tìm Gygabyte BRIX hay Intel NUC xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Để tìm Gygabyte BRIX hay Intel NUC xem sao


thử vs j1900 rồi, được 6đ thôi ah, pentium được 8đ

----------


## Gamo

Thiệt tình con máy to như con voi mà cứ đòi máy pc điều khiển phải bé như con chuột. Cái Workstation khủng long đâu rồi?

----------


## CKD

Clip test linuxcnc latency
- Linuxcnc 2.7 nguyên bản (kernel rtai 3.4-9 686)
- HP thin clien (atom280 + 2G DDR3 + 16G USB boot drive)




Nghe giang hồ đồn là kết quả latency jitter 
- < 20us (20,000ns) là rất tốt.
- 30-50us là tạm ok
- 100us là tệ
- 1ms là vứt đi  :Smile: 

Còn đây là kết quả latency test sau khi cài uspace cho ethernet.


Không phải 1 mà là 15ms  :Smile: 
Thôi thì để dành vọc với chơi với pci-e vậy.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Clip test linuxcnc latency
> - Linuxcnc 2.7 nguyên bản (kernel rtai 3.4-9 686)
> - HP thin clien (atom280 + 2G DDR3 + 16G USB boot drive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nghe giang hồ đồn là kết quả latency jitter 
> - < 20us (20,000ns) là rất tốt.
> ...


tắt wifi đi mới được ah, vs dưới 20us là khi dùng LPT thôi, còn dùng mesa cứ nhỏ hơn 1ms là okies

----------


## emptyhb

Em đã thử trên mấy cái case đồng bộ rồi, kết quả sau khi tuning loanh quanh mức này.

Ubuntu 10.04, với bản này chỉ chạy Card Pci hoặc dùng cổng LPT được thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Em đã thử trên mấy cái case đồng bộ rồi, kết quả sau khi tuning loanh quanh mức này.
> 
> Ubuntu 10.04, với bản này chỉ chạy Card Pci hoặc dùng cổng LPT được thôi.


ubuntu 10.04 dùng ethernet bt mà cụ, ông ckd ko dùng pp

----------

emptyhb

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo, là chạy một tí thì timeout. Test trên máy atom, core 2 đều timeout. Đến i5 mới tạm ok.

Sau mấy ngày đêm miệt mài vọc và test hiệu chỉnh BIOS, cài tới cài lui tá lả thì giờ đã tạm ổn.

Vẫn là linuxcnc 2.7.14 uspace. Lưu ý là nếu chỉ linuxcnc 2.7.14 thì test trên atom latency khoảng tầm 6000. Vậy mà uspace lại lên hơn 20M. Hic, bảo sao không lắc và timeout.

Đã quyết định chạy với HP thin clien.


Lý do là vì nó nhỏ, gọn, nhẹ. Lắp vào cánh tủ luôn.


Lắp board ethernet vào, lắp nguồn, cắt dây, bấm mạng v.v... nó thành thế này.




Màn hình thì sau khi em lắp lên giá đở thì đi dây lại sau.
Key & mouse chơi logitech k270 là done.

@NhatSon -> cái board dùng luôn nguồn 24V. Con regu không nóng.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Hic, sau khi tét tiết các kiểu thì em phát hiện ra đường dầu nó nghẹt hết. Chạy băng mang cá mà không có dầu thì chỉ có vứt.
Thế là phải tháo bung bét ra hết để phục hồi. Cái dầu cũ nó dùng là loại gì ấy, có mùi hôi khó chịu, lâu ngày nó đông cứng luôn rồi.
Mấy cái bộ chia bằng atimol, nó mục tùm lum, may là có dự trữ đồ để xử.
Tay chân dầu nhớ, chỉ có 1 cái ảnh. Bộ chia dầu cho trục xy đã thay.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## motogia

> Hic, sau khi tét tiết các kiểu thì em phát hiện ra đường dầu nó nghẹt hết. Chạy băng mang cá mà không có dầu thì chỉ có vứt.
> Thế là phải tháo bung bét ra hết để phục hồi. Cái dầu cũ nó dùng là loại gì ấy, có mùi hôi khó chịu, lâu ngày nó đông cứng luôn rồi.
> Mấy cái bộ chia bằng atimol, nó mục tùm lum, may là có dự trữ đồ để xử.
> Tay chân dầu nhớ, chỉ có 1 cái ảnh. Bộ chia dầu cho trục xy đã thay.


oé, bác CKD ui, cnc chạy vitme thường kà, chia sẻ cho em cái chỗ khử backlash được không ta.

----------


## CKD

> oé, bác CKD ui, cnc chạy vitme thường kà, chia sẻ cho em cái chỗ khử backlash được không ta.


Me bi đó bác.

Các bác thấy bình dầu toẹt vời ông mặt trời không?

----------

Gamo, motogia

----------


## motogia

Ặc, em nhìn nhầm rùi.

----------


## CKD

Dù chưa được hoàn thiện nhưng cứ phải thử tải trước đã.

----------

haignition, nhatson, QuyND, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Gần đến đỉnh Ô lem pi a rồi đó

----------


## CKD

Gá phôi kiểu này có ổn không các bác?
Mục đích là phay thành khối vuông 6 mặt

----------


## CKD

Sau quá trình phay + cưa + phay rồi lại cưa nó thành thế này ạ.





Và oải nhất là có thiệt hại

----------


## CKD

Sau quá trình thử tải thì phát hiện ra vài vấn đề be bé. Fix tiếp.

Sản phẩm sau hơn 2 ngày cày bừa phay + cưa.

----------

Longphan

----------


## CKD

Chung quy thì sau nhiều ngày cày cấy thử nghiệm với con máy này. Tạm hài lòng mấy nội dung.
- Do là phục hồi máy, nên việc căn ke, vuông góc khá dễ dàng và tạm cho là chính xác. Dụng cụ kiểm tra chỉ là đồng hồ so các kiểu dung sai 1% cùng với thước vuông thép chị na.
- LinuxCNC phiên bản gốc, dùng với GUI Axis trên nềm PC Atom N280 khá nuột. Lâu lâu vẫn có chút vấn đề nhỏ xảy ra nhưng chưa rỏ nguyên nhân vì mới gặp lỗi 1 lần  :Big Grin:  Để tiện cho việc theo dõi thì cấu hình điện cho máy như sau
1x PC HP Thin Clien T5740 Atom N280 + 2G RAM + 64G SSD1x MESA 7i92 ethernet by NhatSon1x BOB by NhatSon3x Gecko stepper driver G2011x Mitsubishi S500 3.7kW VFD1x 48V switching power 2hand không rỏ tên, nuôi driver1x 24V switching power 2hand không rỏ tên, nuôi MESA 7i92 và relayCùng nhiều thứ linh tinh khác  :Big Grin: 

Thêm chút hình ảnh sản phẩm của nó




Về căn bản là chạy chậm mà chắc so với mấy con DIY...
- Chậm là tốc độ rùa bò dưới 1500mm/min
- Chắc là chạy được dao to, cho vết dao khá Ok

Tạm Ok, chỉ còn 1 chổ cần phục hồi tiếp là bộ spindle, chắc ổ bi có vấn đề nên chỉ chạy tầm 2000rpm thì nó đã kêu như chọc tiếc heo  :Big Grin:  Nhưng chắc nó phải cày cho xong mùa lúa rồi mới tính. Trong thời gian đó thì chủ nó chắc phải đeo tai nghe mới chịu nổi.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## CKD

Tủ có thể được xem là gần hoàn tất.
Còn phải bố trí màn hình và bàn phím nữa mới Oki.


Đươc tài trợ cái bình dầu tự động. Có chút vấn đề nên phải chọc ngoái bên trong nó mới ổn. Mà giờ thì oki rồi.
Cảm ơn các nhà tài trợ nhé.

----------


## nhatson

rửa máy được roài

----------


## CKD

> rửa máy được roài


Ai nói dìa CT rủa máy = coca nên ráng chờ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới tét thôi mà đã ngon rồi "D

----------


## CKD

Xuất sai toolpath và cái kết!


Bộ kẹp này em mua của chị na, giá đâu gần 2 củ. Được quảng cáo là hàng hardness (đã tôi cứng) mà nó bị chém một phát là ra thế này. Vậy:
- bộ kẹp dõm
- dao quá xịn (dao mua tại Cần Thơ, giá 60K. Nếu mua ở HCM chắc 4-5 chục à)
- máy em xịn  :Smile: 

PS:
Cái trục chính chắc ổ bi có vấn đề, nên nó rống như bò.
Đang định tháo ra mà gặp con đai ốc tròn, phi 90mm.
Dạo quanh thấy cờ lê móc mà size cở này nó bán gần 8 xị. Không biết anh em ai có, mượn dung chứ mua thì nhót quá.


Cũng định lôi sắt, cắt plasma rồi mài sơ lại dùng tạm. Chứ chạy cnc thì đẹp đó, mà mất nhiều thời gian nên lười.

----------

QuyND

----------


## truongkiet

> Xuất sai toolpath và cái kết!
> 
> 
> Bộ kẹp này em mua của chị na, giá đâu gần 2 củ. Được quảng cáo là hàng hardness (đã tôi cứng) mà nó bị chém một phát là ra thế này. Vậy:
> - bộ kẹp dõm
> - dao quá xịn (dao mua tại Cần Thơ, giá 60K. Nếu mua ở HCM chắc 4-5 chục à)
> - máy em xịn 
> 
> PS:
> ...


Hàng tôi nhưng có cứng ko thì ko bít, còn tay tháo mua hàng tq có khoản 100k thôi

----------


## hung1706

Cũng hên là cái kẹp phôi nó không cứng như quảng cáo đó a ơi, chứ nếu cứng là tèo từa lưa rồi.  :Smile: )
Cái cờ lê móc mua hàng cũ chừng 200 đổ lại ah. Dân chơi nó toàn đục ra thôi nên kiếm cây nhôm đồng gì đó đục luôn thử coi ốc lock có cứng như cái kẹp ko a kaka

----------


## CKD

Ổ bi có vấn đề nó kêu nhức óc quá.
Chịu không thấu nên giải phẩu em nó.

Rút, rút và cố rút thì cũng ra được


Ổ bi nó thế này, là 7207. Phía trên còn có cặp 6206


Nhờ sự hổ trợ của bạn Mechanic mà chưa đầy 24h đã có đồ mới trong tay. Thanks!


Cho mở vào, có ai nhìn thấy cái xy lanh quen không  :Smile:  Cố mà nhét vào.


Xong


Còn 2 ổ tổ chảng nữa, tiếc tiền chưa có thay.
Cảm nhận là sau khi thay ổ bi xong, nó êm hơn rất rất nhiều so với lúc chưa thay. Lúc chưa thay quay tầm 1200rpm là nhức óc rồi, giờ đẩy gần 3krpm mà chỉ nghe ro ro.
Nghĩ  kỳ thật, không lý giải được tại sao nó êm  :Smile:  thay ổ bi thoai mà.

----------

khoa.address, sieunhim, solero

----------


## CKD

Chưa làm được phím riêng cho nó thì dùng tạm thế này đã




* *Phím tắc mặc định của LinuxCNC hầu hết khác Mach3*. Do đó việc làm quen mất nhiều thời gian. Nhưng nếu với người mới dùng lần đầu mình nghĩ sẽ dể dùng hơn Mach3.
LinuxCNC dùng các phím tắc phần nhiều là phím đơn, Mach3 lại dùng nhiều tổ hợp Phím.
Phím đơn khi xào nấu bàn phím để làm KeyPad cho máy CNC mình nghĩ sẽ đơn giản hơn nhiều  :Big Grin: , còn nếu dùng bàn phím thì cũng thuận tiện hơn vì chỉ cần 1 ngón tay.

----------

khoa.address, nhatson

----------


## truongkiet

Con này đầu z lên xuống chứ ko nâng bàn hả a

----------


## nhatson

làm cái cờ nhíp HSM đê

----------


## sieunhim

Ô bạn có con gần giống của bác CKD mà ít xài e cũng đang âm mưu độ lại nó để làm mấy món nhỏ nhỏ. Đi đặt gia công lẻ lẻ cực quá mà đợi xong con máy tiện đã

----------

